# Sexual Feeling - Male/Female



## crazyanimal (Oct 10, 2009)

I have pondered this and wondering what everyone else thinks?? I am sure there will be many different opinions.

We all are sexual beings but in most cases the woman is the one with little desire. Yes, many things are faced to women such as housework, working, kids.... etc etc etc and many woman put themselves last which causes less desire and more tiredness but.... I've asked myself this question....

Does sex feel better for a man then a woman?? Is this the reason men enjoy sex more... most men... remember I am talking hypothetical... not all but "most or some".

If you think about it, the man's penis is his full sexual organ. When a woman stimulates him, he gets full sensations and during intercourse, the whole organ is being used and stroked.

A woman on the other hand does not have direct feeling like that. In most cases, if the penis is in, and no clitoral stimulation, she can't have an orgasm. 

Does this make sense??

In my own personal opinion, I think sex feels much better for a man then a woman. 

What is everyone else's opinions on this??


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

I think it is God showing his crazy sense of humor. 

"Let's fill the guys up with tons of something that will drive them crazy, call it Testosterone. Then let's not give much of it to woman, on top of that give them the responsibilities of raising a family. That would be funny."


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Women are more emotional then physical.. So if you stroke a womens emotional side you will find she has as much sex drive as a man.. Think different and you'll be surprised. Give example. My wife and I just finished going through our issues.. I had to beg to get sex in the past few years. She had to seperate her mind and drink too much to have sex cause she wasn't their in her mind but she still needed sex.. Now we are back and on a much better track. her mind is in it and focused. Guess what her sex drive is in overdrive now.. What might have been once a week at best is 4-6 times a week now.. Only difference is emotionally she is turned onto everything I do.. Stop thinking it's cause you have a penis and they don't.. Women are far more sexual then us... You just have to know how to use it.


----------



## Calypso (May 11, 2009)

My H and I talk about this sometimes. I asked him if he thought men had it better. He said he didn't think so he said that he thinks a womans is better. I ask why he said they seem to last longer. LOL..... He also said women are like diesel engines it takes us a while to warm up but once we do we run a long, long time. I think Jeff Foxworthy said that before but I think it's true! My H also says he wished he could keep up with me. Its good thing he can't we wouldn't get anything else done. That is the one thing that has never ever been a problem is our sex life. Wish the other things in the marriage were as amazing.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

Calypso said:


> My H and I talk about this sometimes. I asked him if he thought men had it better. He said he didn't think so he said that he thinks a womans is better. I ask why he said they seem to last longer. LOL..... He also said women are like diesel engines it takes us a while to warm up but once we do we run a long, long time. I think Jeff Foxworthy said that before but I think it's true! My H also says he wished he could keep up with me. Its good thing he can't we wouldn't get anything else done. That is the one thing that has never ever been a problem is our sex life. Wish the other things in the marriage were as amazing.


Well that should already give you a head start on everything else being more tolerable. When your emotionally connected the problems don't seem so big..


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am a beleiver in evolution and therefore it all makes sense:
1. Men need to reproduce with as many women as possible, the biggest and best men creating the best offspring. Sex need only be a quick enjoyment for them and then move on. Little investment, little need to care about the woman's genes so much.
2. Women have a big investment when reproducing and the sex drive is not so important. They need not be sexually excited at all to reproduce while men need this. Their clitoris is a penis that never grew up in the womb, we are all lucky they get much enjoyment out of this at all! Why is a woman's body curvier? To allow babies through the hips.
3. Now you get into the emotional differences and there goes a lot of my common sense. Women are slow to excite and keep it longer. Men can be thinking about the football game as they are finishing ejaculating. We could dive into this and I am sure a lot smarter people than me have some good answers.

Now all that being said, who enjoys sex more is hard to say. Most women I know have a much harder time having an orgasum than men so this is a bit "unfair". At the same time, my wife can have 10 orgasums to my one which says she enjoys the hell out of it but let's admit that she is not so normal in this regard. I will also tell you that my orgasums are not as intense as when I was a young man, which dampens my enjoyment a bit. But I figure, any good time is a good time. My 2 cents...


----------



## akmm (Oct 22, 2009)

A woman's clitoris does not have to be stimulated in order for her to have an orgasm. Women (at least some of them) can have an orgasm one of two ways, and they are different orgasms. One is when the clitoris is stimulated. The other is by having sexual intercourse. Some women can only have an orgasm one way or the other. Some can have both at the same time (oral sex plus finger stimulation). 

Sorry to get so graphic, but my husband did not know this either. I had to tell him when he first got together.


----------



## hoping (Sep 28, 2009)

honestly, i think women enjoy it more... may be that's why they want it less... more satisfying??? (this is only my thought if the man in the relationship is more than a minute man though lol)

i know that my wife... when they are real O's they will last the entire time and she is not done until she is exhasted (and i am too) and as far as two types of O's, YES, she only has one, but the other stimulation can then enhance teh first to the point where i am affraid she's going to wake the kids.. neighbors too, but who cares about them...  

an let me tell you there are times (very few and very far between) when she will keep me going until i am keeping it up by shear force of will..... like some one else said... slow to rev but they run forever... that sounds about right... except in my wifes case.. most of the time she has no gas to rev at all.....  but even then she still says "it feels good though" ....

oh well just my observation.... but on the other hand... if it's so damned good, why are they never in teh mood... is it truely that they are just THAT satisfied? lol


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Women have by far the biggest capacity for sexual enjoyment. As a man, I can only hope to hitch a ride on my wife's incredible sexual response. 

The reason that it seems the other way around is that men are put together such that they wear their desire on the outside, whereas women often keep it very very sublimated. But when a woman's sexuality is even partially awakened, they leave men in the slow lane. Think about it... A huge percentage of a woman's body is devoted to reproduction, and by association, sex.

Men who take the trouble to understand and nurture their women, soon find out just how powerful women's sexuality is. Men don't even register on the scale 

Here's a clue. The crabbier the woman, the more sex drive she has. If your wife behaves like an evil battleaxe, then she is actually a sex goddess whom you have totally failed to get the best out of. Instead of being sexy, all that power goes into being a nag-bag.

This is where the man's role comes in. It is up to the man to be sensitive enough to bounce the woman out of her black moods with humour, flirting, and inventiveness. Some men are born with it, most have to learn it. I learned by reading all I could, as well as joining websites like this one.


----------

